# Writing on CDs



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Is it okay to write on CDs with a regular (permanent) Magic Marker? I mean the top part, of course, not where the data goes on. 

I've been using a regular marker (a fine one) but someone gave me a pack of CD markers (the label calls them this) that say "safe to write on cds with".

Even though they seem like (and smell like) regular markers.

I'm thinking maybe they just say this and charge more, implying you need special markers for this and it's not safe to use any other kind ?

People have given me CDs that are written on with what looks like regular, black Magic Markers.

The only thing I can think of,(if it's not good to use regular ones) is if there's chemicals in them that sink into the CD or something.

~ Carrie


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

i have always used permanent marker without a problem ....had cd`s breakdown on me , but not because of the marker ....


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks!

That's what I thought, but wanted to check for sure.

Putting "safe to use on CDs" on the package just implies that you need special kinds (that probably cost a lot more), in order to sell them.

~ Carrie


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

yep , i would agree with you there ..... &#36;,


----------



## theseif (Jul 5, 2004)

It's all about marketing, and money is always the bottom line. They've been doing this to consumers for many years. 
Sorry, I'm ranting.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I once read (and sometimes remember) "if something doesn't make sense, look to see who has a vested interest in having it the way it is".

This had to do with why marijuana is illegal, and (supposedly) because the hemp industry would put so many other companies out of business. Paper, and cloth were two I remember. And that hemp is more economical and better for the environment.

Not sure how accurate that is, but it makes sense.

Smoking pot also seems less destructive than cigarettes or drinking alcohol.

~ Carrie


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

A Sharpie, don't we all use those, will bleed through over time. It can black out some data. Of greater concern is how cheap blank media has become. Humidity, poor storage habits and poor handling mess them up as well. Even flexing a CD to pop it out of the jewel case can harm it. Once that aluminum film inside gets damaged it's all downhill.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Maybe it also depends on how thick we put the marker on?

Are other brands okay?

I'm still new to cd burning, so haven't had many of them long enough to have something happen to them.

Floppy disks are so fragile, too. Of course, I stored mine by throwing them in a box 

~ Carrie


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

If you have the chance to use a marker designated for such use it may pay off in the end. You can also use labels. Note that the label should be designed for use on CDs. If the label doesn't cover the CD properly it can cause the media to wobble in the drive. Some drives spin the disc at speeds up 24,000 rpm. They can shatter if a damaged disc is used in a high speed drive. Cd labels and markers can be inexpensive enough and for me at least they last a long time.
How CDs work


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I have a marker for cds but it's starting to wear out.

I live in a rural area and don't have a way to get to many stores.

Do you know any good online places to buy things like that?

I once found what looked like a good deal on white cd envelopes (for 100) but, they were charging something like $12 for shipping and handling so I didn't get them.

Notice how some place seem to have low prices and then add extra for "shipping" to make up?

~ Carrie


----------



## Snixe (Jun 9, 2004)

Right after I began burning CDs, something--I forget what--prompted me to Google "writing on CD-R's" and I got a gazillion hits on the topic. I read a great number of websites and forums and at that time, the overwhelming consensus was DON'T WRITE ON CD-R's WITH MARKERS!" The reason given was that the ink in the marker (most of the time, a Sharpie) would bleed through that top layer, down into the data layer and corrupt it. No one seemed to have a timetable for the data corruption, however. I did run right out and buy a package of special CD markers. Call me gullible, if you will, but the cost of these markers is not significantly more than the cost of Sharpies, so what's the harm? What if these people are right, and the ink does bleed down and destroy data?
Since I've been visiting more forums lately, I've found that it's fashionable to brag that you use Sharpies and that all the business about them destroying data is just a marketing ploy. 
So....who knows? I've yet to see a set of CD markers for more than five bucks. And you get four, in four colors.

Sally


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

It's not so much the money for me (though that is a consideration) as to finding a place I can get them.

I wonder if they sell them in a regular drugstore (we have Brooks and Rite Aid)?

We have no "discount store" in the area and I don't have a car of my own, so have a hard time getting things at Walmart, which is 25 miles away in NH.

I do buy things online (just won an auction for 100 CD-R Memorex on a spindle on ebay. Came to $23 in all with shipping. These are $17 for 50 at Walmart and I have to find someone who is going there or will go for me)

Maybe I should look on ebay for the cd markers?

I don't mind using special ones if it's best. Just it's a hassle if I don't HAVE to.

~ Carrie


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I have read that a regular fine Sharpie will eventually bleed through. I think it has to do with the thickness of the painted surface. I have some old CDRs without paint that I dont write on at all.

I use an extra-fine Sharpie and write on my CDs if they have a painted surface and not a silver one. I have CDs I have stored for years with no problem that I wrote on with the extra-fine Sharpies. The important thing is to keep them in the dark.

I have also read that the markers made for CDs are safe. Labels of any kind can cause problems unless you have a good kit with the ones that cover the whole surface, and apply them properly.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I didn't realize there was so much to this topic when I first asked.

The CD markers smell just like the regular ones!

How can you tell if the markers do something to the cds at some point? I mean, sometimes a cd will stop working, whether it's written on or not.

That's good to know about the labels causing problems if not put on correctly. 

I had never heard of silver ones, but was looking for blanks on ebay last night and saw some that looked like "cheap deals" that called them this. Silver-silver I think it was.

For some reason I thought it might not be good, maybe because they were so much less.

I decided to stick with the known brands, and ended up getting Memorex 52X. 

I have been using these, and know they work. I haven't been burning CDs very long to see how they keep or store.

they look like they have a coating on the top. 

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Found this on an ebay auction (copied/pasted misspelling and all)

They are $4.99 for 4 plus $1.55 shipping and says if you don't pay $1.30 insurance the seller won't be responsible if they are stolen. (well, what if they don't SEND them and say they did and they were "stolen" (LOL)


YOU ARE BIDDING ON SET OF 4 CD MARKERS(EACH MARKER OVER 3.5 INCH LONG)PERMANENT SAFE INK ESPECIALLY DESIGNED FOR WRITING ON COMPACT DISC.THIS MARKER IS WATER BASED.PERMANENT AND NON-TOXIC,THE ONLY PEN GUARANTEED 100% SAFE FOR WRITING ON COMPACT DISC.MARKERS MIGHT HAVE TEXT WRITTEN ON THEM.

Specifications/Features : 

1. Color: Black, Red, Blue,Green
2. Specially design for writing notes on compact disc.
3. Guarantee 100% safe of CD Data for writing on the
compact disc.
4. Non-toxic.
5.Factory sealed and fresh
IF YOU USE THE LEAST EXPENSIVE SHIPPING YOU ARE BUYING AT YOUR OWN RISK,IF IT GETS STOLEN SORRY BUT WE CAN NOT GIVE YOU A REPLACEMENT(ONLY IF YOU PURCHASE A $ 1.30 INSURANCE)ALL MARKERS ARE SHIPPED IN BUBBLE PADDED ENVELOPE USING USPS.IF DEFECTIVE YOU GET A REPLACEMENT NO MATTER WHAT (CONTACT US WITHIN TWO WEEKS AFTER YOU RECEIVE YOUR ITEM) BUY OR WIN 3 OR MORE SETS AND GET FREE SHIPPING CONTINENTAL UNITED STATES



SERIOUS VERIFIED BIDDERS, WITH CONFIRMED ADDRESS REQUIRED. ANY QUESTIONS ASK BEFORE BIDDING, FOR ADDITIONAL PICTURES EMAIL US. BID WITH CONFIDENCE.WE WANT OUR COSTUMERS TO BE AS REASONABLE AS WE ARE. IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH OUR MERCHANDISE LET US KNOW BEFORE POSTING NEGATIVE FEED BACK, WE WILL TAKE EVERY EFFORT TO RESOLVE ANY ISSUES YOU MIGHT HAVE. FARTHER MORE WE RESPECT YOUR IMAGE AND POST EXCELLENT POSITIVE FEED BACK ON YOUR ACCOUNT. NEGATIVE FEED BACK POSTED TO UNREASONABLE COSTUMERS AND NONE PAYING BIDDERS. FOR COSTUMERS LEAVING NEGATIVE FEED BACK FOR FUN, WE RETURN A FAVOR WITH OUT FURTHER NOTICE AUTOMATICALLY, FURTHER MORE WE CONTACT EBAY AND SQUARE TRADE. WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO CHOOSE SHIPPING COMPANY. (CHECK THE SHIPPING AND HANDLING RATES BEFORE BIDDING)YOU MUST ACCEPT OUR FLAT SHIPPING HANDLING AND PACKAGING RATES IN ORDER TO BID ON OUR AUCTIONS,THERE IS NO HIDDEN SHIPPING CHARGES. WITH ANY QUESTIONS, EMAIL US BEFORE BIDDING. WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO COLLECT ANY SUBMISSION FEES, DAMAGES OR ATTORNEY FEES FROM NON-PAYING BIDDERS. 

PERMANENT AND NON-TOXIC MARKERS,THE ONLY PEN GUARANTEED 100% SAFE FOR WRITING ON COMPACT DISC.DO NOT USE SHARPIE OR OTHER OFFICE SUPPLY MARKERS TO MAKE NOTES ON YOUR CD-R OR DVD-R MEDIA,IN TIME YOUR DATA MIGHT NOT BE READABLE BY YOUR COMPUTER CD PLAYER OR DVD PLAYER,REGULAR OFFICE PERMANENT MARKERS CONTAIN ACID PENETRATING YOUR CD SLOWLY CAUSING PERMANENT DAMAGE TO YOUR RECORDED MUSIC,MOVIES OR DATA.THIS IS PROVEN TO BE TRUE,THAT IS WHY SOME COMPANIES STARTED MAKING MARKERS SAFE FOR MAKING NOTES ON ANY CD MEDIA!


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I put it in google and found lots of places selling them.

Memorex makes them, too.

That can be my project for tomorrow. Trying to find the most affordable shipping 

~ Carrie


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

I have used pens made for photos for my cds. I find these are safest because they contain no toxics at all. And I've read articles on not using labels of any kind because sooner or later the glue from these labels can damage the silver layer in your cds causing them to not work anymore. I had a webstie bookmarked about these issues with cds, but can't find it at the moment. I will look for it though and post it later.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I ended up ordering some last night from Best Buy. I looked in one of those sites that show all the places and prices and which is lowest. This one had a space to put in Zip Code to get an EXACT price (with shipping and possible sales tax). 

I've never done this without it costing more at the end  (the place I bought my cd burner drive- NewEgg I think it was called had everything FREE FEDEX SHIPPING. Didn't show till the very end "$4.00 for shipping" added on. I figured that was regular shipping and the upgrading to Fed Ex was what was free but it didn't say this and kept saying "free shipping" till the final page)

Anyway, some of the 4 packs (Memorex) were $4.99 up to $6.99 (plus shipping) for the same thing. Best Buy said FREE SHIPPING (and $4.99) It still said that on the site after I put in my zip code to figure the final price.

So, I went through all the joinng and filling out and credit card, etc and it ended up adding 30 cents more for tax.

I don't mean 30 cents is a big deal, just (again) felt it was misleading and we have to be careful of this. Having them give a lot price and then double the cost it might take to mail it is another trick.

But they did stay with the free shipping till the end. Though I could have upgraded it to PRIORITY for $5 or something more (I didn't) . Having it sent free it said 5-7 business days from when they send it.

The ebay auction for the special cd pens was more, and the picture (Of them in the package) looked like they were very small. Small and fat looking.

Most of my homemade cds have no labels and are written on with the special cd pens someone gave me (months ago). A few of them are written on with a fine marker.

I was looking at bought cds and they seem to have the label- writing, picture, etc pressed right into the top of the cd

All along people have been saying the ink CAN sink through, but does it always?

I can see it doing this more if a wide, heavy "magic marker" (like you mark things with or write on package, etc) was used- and a lot. 

I'm wondering if I should make copies of anything I want to keep safe that I might have wrote on with another kind of marker.

Another project.

when I asked the marker question I thought it would be something silly, but seems to have a lot to learn about it.

~ Carrie


----------



## Snixe (Jun 9, 2004)

They actually make CDs that you load into a special tray on certain models of printers and print right onto the disc. Right now, of course, it's new technology, and so it's on the expensive side. Google "printable CDs" for media and Google "CD printers" and dig through the hits to find the printer models. There are also some CD printers available on eBay.

I presently use adhesive CD labels and have gotten excellent results. I love creating my own special labels. I use Imation's Sonix system (which, of course, they don't make any more) and I've used TDK's labeling system which also works very well. I don't know whether they still make that system or not. There are several CD labeling systems on the market that work well, "CD Stomper" being the one that gets the best reviews.

One system I absolutely hated was the package of CD/DVD labels by Avery, which required you to lay the label into the jewel box and then postion the disc onto the adhesive. Needless to say, it didn't work well at all. I think I got a bum package of labels, because I couldn't even punch them out of the sheet. I practiced on some AOL CDs so as not to ruin a good CD, but I ended up ruining one anyway. Lesson learned.

Sally


----------



## theseif (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm sorry but I just don't believe that using regular markers on CD's does anything to harm them. Someone said it bleeds through the CD, doesn't it dry hard before it gets that far? Besides it would have to somehow damage the pits which are burned on the opposite side of the CD to damage the data. I still think it's a marketing ploy preceded by false information. Maybe I'm too suspicious but I try to use common sense whenever I can.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

theseif said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't believe that using regular markers on CD's does anything to harm them. Someone said it bleeds through the CD, doesn't it dry hard before it gets that far? Besides it would have to somehow damage the pits which are burned on the opposite side of the CD to damage the data. I still think it's a marketing ploy preceded by false information. Maybe I'm too suspicious but I try to use common sense whenever I can.


 I tend to agree with you. I thought of the same thing, the marker ink DRIES in seconds. Once it's dry seems like the chemical part would evaporate with it.

I don't really understand how cds are made, but I think there is one layer that's plastic?

The markers that say they are CD safe say "water based- permanent".

Can something that's water based be permanent?

I did order a 4 pack from BEST BUY but it was $4.99 and free shipping.

I'm not sure how much regular black markers cost (for one) but I think 4 of them would be more than that.

If you watch t.v. commercials you will notice most of them make something into a problem, they then have a solution for, you HAVE TO BUY. Get people to believe they have a problem and need something and they'll buy what you have to offer to fix it.

Does anyone actually have a CD they know was ruined by writing on it with a regular marker? Or know someone else who has? That they're sure is from the marker bleeding through?

~ Carrie


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi guys, I've been in the photo industry using CD-R's for yonks and I can tell you that solvent based markers do have a long term detrimental effect. The solvent residue will work it's way through. Of course we're talking years (5 in my case) here, but why risk losing your data because of some penny pinching. (Luckily I had unmarked duplicates)

Water based markers are the best, and yes they are permanent unless you clean your Cd's in a dishwasher. Unlikely huh?

For anyone still not sure or 'brave enough'... just write on the hub or use hub labels. Afterall you just need to identify the CD so it goes back in the correct case. 

I now use TDK Cd markers but still not on the back-up disks. Even I'm not THAT brave. 

PP


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

I don't have as much faith in CDs as I once had. I've realized that while they are the best choice at present for back ups don't assume it will last as long as you think. Climate and handling can tear them up.
My current 'can't do without storage' is flash memory. External hard drives are nice but I love being able to carry the equivelant of 350 floppies on my keychain.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Starchild maybe see if www.officemax.com delivers or I once ordered computer chairs from www.officedepot.com because it's not that close for me to get too and they were offering free shipping. The e-bay deal sounds good. If the seller checks out then go for it. I paid the extra for insurance on my last e-bay purchase and didn't have a problem. I always check the feedback for the seller and if I see 2 or more problems depending on what they are I don't buy.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I have always used chinagraph pencils, in various colours (they write on nearly everything, especially if you lick the tip first!); no detrimental effects so far (or to me).

johnni


----------

